# Optimale Pflanzzeit für Stauden



## Nymphaion (8. Okt. 2009)

Hallo,

ich muss mal etwas loswerden was mir total auf der Seele brennt. In diesem Herbst war extrem stark zu beobachten wie sehr sich die Arbeit im Garten im letzten Jahrzehnt geändert hat. Ein Herbstgeschäft fand praktisch kaum noch statt (auch bei den Kollegen nicht), hin und wieder kauft noch jemand im Herbst Pflanzen, aber die große Masse hat das Pflanzen in den Frühling verlegt. 

Früher war das vollkommen anders, da war der Herbst die wichtigste Jahreszeit für den Gärtner. Aus Sicht der Pflanzen war das optimal und auch der Gärtner hatte was davon. Was im Herbst angepflanzt wurde und noch vor dem Winter anwuchs, das konnte im Frühling durchstarten und die Pflanzen machten dann auch schnell was her. Heute wird im Frühling gepflanzt, möglichst früh, mit Pflanzen die aus dem Treibhaus kommen. Das gibt dann viel Ausfall und die Pflanzen brauchen mindestens so lange um sich zu akklimatisieren und richtig zu wachsen, wie es bei einer Herbstpflanzung gewesen wäre. Meistens brauchen sie länger dazu. Aber natürlich - im Gartencenter sehen die Pflanzen ja so schön aus in ihren Töpfen, da nimmt man sie dann gerne mit.

Die Pflanzenselbstbedienungsläden sind die Ursache warum sich die Pflanzzeit verschoben hat. Kunden ohne Beratung werden im Herbst kaum Pflanzen nehmen, die bereits dabei sind ihre Blätter zu verlieren und einzuziehen. Ausserdem möchte das Gartencenter keine getopften Pflanzen über den Winter stehen haben, denn fürs Überwintern fehlen ihm die Möglichkeiten und alle nicht verkauften Pflanzen wären ein Verlust. Wenn man dagegen die Pflanzen im Frühling ordert, hat man das ganze Sommerhalbjahr um sie an den Mann oder die Frau zu bringen. Das Problem haben aber die Gärtnereien. Sie haben im Herbst alle Pflanzen frisch vermehrt vorrätig und müssen sie teuer über den Winter bringen bevor sie an die Gartencenter verkauft werden können. Oder sie verschieben die Vermehrung auf den Spätwinter und machen sie nicht im Freiland sondern im Gewächshaus. Auch teuer und eine ziemliche Energieverschwendung. Ausserdem bekommt der Kunde dann keine gut entwickelte und durchwurzelte Pflanze, sondern mehr oder weniger einen Steckling, der in ein paar Wochen zur scheinbar erwachsenen Pflanze hochgepuscht wurde. Das ist dann nicht mehr Staudengärtnerei, sondern Zierpflanzenbau.  

Inzwischen glauben so gut wie alle Leute, dass der Frühling die optimale Pflanzzeit wäre, und das Wissen um die wirklich optimale Pflanzzeit im Herbst ist flöten gegangen. Ich kann darüber nur den Kopf schütteln, und finde diese Entwicklung mehr als traurig.


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (8. Okt. 2009)

*AW: Optimale Pflanzzeit für Stauden*

Da pflichte ich dir völlig bei Werner  - mit dem Unwissen der Leute wird heute eben richtig Geld gemacht  

... ist bei Zimmerpflanzen ja das gleiche, die werden schön unter Optimaler Lampenbeleuchtung/Raumtemperartur/Düngergabe/Luftfeuchtigkeit in Massen hochgezüchtet, kommen dann hierher http://www.blumen-boerse.com/ (ich war selber mal live dabei), dann in den BM und dann nach Hause und man pflegt und hegt diese und wundert sich das einige nie wieder eine so schöne Blüte bekommen wie beim Kauf 

Ist eben die Geiz ist Geil Gesellschaft die nix mehr in der Birne hat und nur auf Optische Oberflächlichkeiten Wert legt.

Schade


----------



## axel (8. Okt. 2009)

*AW: Optimale Pflanzzeit für Stauden*

Hallo Werner 

Ich teile und pflanze meine Pflanzen sie im Herbst um. 
Aber da hast Du Recht , kaufen tu im im Frühling neu dazu 
Danke das Du mal darauf hingewiesen hast 

lg
axel


----------



## Haitu (8. Okt. 2009)

*AW: Optimale Pflanzzeit für Stauden*

Hallo Werner,

meinen herzlichen Dank für diese Information.
Auch ich dachte bisher, dass das Frühjahr, wenn kein Frost mehr kommt, die richtige Zeit zum pflanzen ist.
Eine Herbstpflanzung habe ich eigentlich immer nur als Ausnahme angesehen.
Meine Intuition war:
Wenn ich im Frühjahr pflanze hat der Strauch, die Staude genügend Zeit die Wurzeln soweit auszubilden, dass der kommende Frost im Winter ihr nichts mehr anhaben kann.
Auf diese Weise hat es ja auch immer funktioniert.
Eine Pflanzung im Herbst war mir nicht so geheuer weil ich dachte, dass die Gefahr des Einfrierens im Winter durch die geringe Wurzeltiefe, die die Liefertöpfe nun einmal haben, sehr groß ist. 
Dass im Herbst auch noch Wurzelwachstum stattfindet wusste ich einfach nicht.
Deine Anmerkungen haben mich jetzt dazu gebracht zwei Sträucher die ich im Frühjahr setzen wollte doch nun schon zu pflanzen.


----------



## Nymphaion (8. Okt. 2009)

*AW: Optimale Pflanzzeit für Stauden*

Hallo,

jetzt muss es etwas präzisieren: es gibt einige Pflanzen die man besser im Frühling setzt, das sind vor allem solche Arten, die bei uns an der Grenze zur Winterhärte sind. In diesem Fall ist es besser der Pflanze das Sommerhalbjahr über Zeit zu geben ein möglichst großes Wurzelwerk zu bilden, weil dann die Wahrscheinlichkeit steigt, dass irgendein Teil des Wurzelwerks auch einen strengeren Winter überlebt.

Bei den meisten Stauden tut sich im Herbst noch ziemlich viel unter der Erde. Man kann bis zu 4 - 6 Wochen vor Eintritt des phänologischen Winters noch erfolgreich pflanzen. Bei uns im Unterallgäu beginnt der phänologische Winter im langjährigen Mittel am 5. November und wir haben heute die letzten Stauden für dieses Jahr gesetzt.

Zur Erklärung: die Phänologie teilt das Jahr in 10 Phasen ein, die durch Ereignisse in der Natur bestimmt werden. Damit bildet sie die Jahreszeiten viel zuverlässiger ab als es die kalendarische Einteilung tut, denn im April mag am Niederrhein schon Frühling sein, in Oberstdorf ist dann aber noch Winter. Der deutsche Wetterdienst gibt Tabellen mit den phänologischen Jahreszeiten für alle Regionen Deutschlands heraus, man kann sie im Internet abrufen.


----------



## Dodi (8. Okt. 2009)

*AW: Optimale Pflanzzeit für Stauden*

Hallo Werner,

ich muss Dir Recht geben, denn wer kauft jetzt im Herbst noch Pflanzen, die nicht mehr schön aussehen? Dann doch lieber im Frühjahr, wenn der "Aha-Effekt" sofort sichtbar ist, oftmals jedoch nicht lange anhält, da die Pflanzen aus dem Gewächshaus völlig verweichlicht sind und den oftmals schwankenden Temperaturen im Freiland nicht gewachsen sind... 

Wir haben bisher *immer* den Herbst genommen, um Bäume, Sträucher (auch Rosen etc.), __ Heckenpflanzen zu pflanzen oder verpflanzen. Nur empfindliche Pflanzen wie Palmen, Yuccas kommen bei uns im zeitigen Frühjahr in die Erde, damit sie während des Sommers noch genügend Wurzelwachstum entwickeln können.

Da wir wenig Stauden haben, fällt das Pflanzen dieser im Herbst bei uns kaum ins Gewicht.

Danke für Deinen Informativen Post, der manchen vielleicht zum Umdenken bringt! 
(Siehe Otto! )


----------



## Bebel (8. Okt. 2009)

*AW: Optimale Pflanzzeit für Stauden*

Ich hab da mal eine Frage.

Ich habe in diesem Jahr ein neues Beet angelegt.
Weil ich mich noch nicht so richtig entscheiden konnte welche Stauden ich pflanzen will, habe ich in diesem Jahr erst mal Dalien gepflanzt, die auch sehr schön geblüht haben.

Jetzt stehen meine Stauden schon startbereit  in den Töpfen und warten aufs auspflanzen.

Jetzt heißt es immer - Dalien erst beim ersten Frost aus der Erde nehmen - schadet es den Dahlienknollen wenn ich sie schon jetzt aus der Erde nehme und trocken lagere?
Ich möchte ja endlich die Stauden pflanzen.

Gruß Bebel


----------



## axel (8. Okt. 2009)

*AW: Optimale Pflanzzeit für Stauden*

Hallo Bebel

Du kannst die Dahlien schon abschneiden und ausbuddeln.

http://www.hausgarten.net/garten-im-winter/ueberwinterung/dahlien-gladiolen-ueberwintern.html

Ich mach mir immer ein Schild mit der Blütenfarbe an die Knollen dran .
Dann kann ich sie im nächsten Jahr besser platzieren .
Ich wartet aber bis zur ersten Frostwarnung und hohlt sich nochmal einen schönen Strauß ins Haus 
Das WE drauf wird dann gebuddelt . 

lg
axel


----------



## RKurzhals (8. Okt. 2009)

*AW: Optimale Pflanzzeit für Stauden*

Hallo Werner,
Dein Thema kam für mich wie gerufen.... .
Wir pflanzen auch gern fertige Stauden (und damit so einiges nicht mehr im Herbst), doch geplante Sachen haben wir viel im Herbst gepflanzt (__ Hainbuche, etliche Sträucher am Grundstücksrand, unseren Apfelbaum).
Zur Zeit ist mein Teich gerade physisch fertig geworden, und ich könnte Pflanzen setzen, doch sind wir noch dabei, Vorstellungen zu bekommen, die richtigen Pflanzen für das Bodenfilter zusammenzustellen, und auch nach Pflanzgefäßen zu suchen etc. Da wir auch sonst viel Arbeit im Garten haben, scheint das Ganze in den Winter zu rutschen, und so sind wir im Frühjahr...
Darum mal meine Frage an Dich mal anders herum:
welche Teichpflanzen sind denn besonders gut im Herbst zu setzen? Ich vermute mal, dass __ Seggen, __ Binsen und horst- sowie ausläuferbildende Pflanzen für kleine bis mittlere Tiefen jetzt gesetzt werden sollten, und etliches aus der Sumpfzone lieber im Frühjahr (auch bei vergleichbarer Frostempfindlichkeit - allein schon wegen den Wassertemperaturen, und vom Wachstum der Pflanzen her)?


----------



## rut49 (9. Okt. 2009)

*AW: Optimale Pflanzzeit für Stauden*

Hallo Werner,
wie recht du doch hast!
Ich verfahre nach der alten Methode, hab´s so gelernt, und bin nicht schlecht damit gefahren.
Aber mal ehrlich, hat sich nicht ALLES irgendwie verschoben?  Typische Sommerblüher wie Margariten, Geranien u. Co. kann mann jetzt schon kurz nach Weihnachten kaufen, die eigentlichen __ Herbstblüher z.B. __ Dahlien gibt´s im Sommer, und wenn´s so weitergeht, können wir bald Ostern schon Lebkuchen probieren.
Und im eigenen Garten? Bei mir blühten im August die ersten Christrosen, und jetzt kriegen die Primelblüten den Frost mit.
Verkehrte Welt, oder?
LG Regina


----------



## Eva-Maria (9. Okt. 2009)

*AW: Optimale Pflanzzeit für Stauden*

Hallo Werner,
DANKE für diesen post - wie Recht Du doch hast!
Auch wir pflanzen nach der "alten Methode" - im HERBST!
Aktuell warte ich auf 4 wurzelnackte Kletterrosen, die jetzt Mitte Oktober geliefert werden. Die Pflanzstellen sind soweit vorbereitet!
Phlox wurden bereits geteilt und an neue Stellen eingepflanzt.
Andere Stauden ebenfalls. Lediglich die Gräser lassen wir über den Winter zusammengebunden so stehen, schneiden sie erst im Frühjahr runter und teilen sie dann.... um an anderen Stellen Lücken zu füllen
Die Gartencenter freuen sich immer, wenn die Leute nach dem Winter "ausgehungert" sind nach Farbe und wie verrückt die vorgetriebenen Pflanzen kaufen..... da mache ich nicht mit
Da ist mir ehrlich gesagt das Geld zu schade für, wenn es dann doch noch mal richtig friert... und die "Neuen" den Geist aufgeben.
Eva-Maria


----------



## Nymphaion (9. Okt. 2009)

*AW: Optimale Pflanzzeit für Stauden*

Hallo Rolf,

es ist einfacher zu sagen was im Herbst bei Teichpflanzen NICHT geht:

Seerosen
Unterwasserpflanzen
Schwimmpflanzen
Lotosblumen

Der Rest geht, allerdings wirst Du bei vielen Pflanzen jetzt eingezogene Knollen oder Rhizome geliefert bekommen.


----------



## helga (9. Okt. 2009)

*AW: Optimale Pflanzzeit für Stauden*

Hallo und guten Tag, Werner, jetzt muss ich mich auch noch mit einer Frage anschließen. Ich war wohl auch auf dem falschen Dampfer. Schande über mich .
Habe evtl. vor, auf einer Nordseite div. __ Funkien, __ Farne u. evtl. sonstiges Kleingekröse zu setzen. Die Erde liegt brach da und ich dachte, ich muss den Anblick bis zum Frühjahr ertragen und sollte besser erst dann pflanzen.
Bei Bäumen, Sträuchern, Rosen o.ä. hätte ich auch zuerst an den Herbst gedacht. Aber meine o.g. Pflanzvorstellungen: kann ich die auch noch - ich sage mal -  Ende Oktober umsetzen.
Für Unterwasserpflanzen werde ich mich dank Forum hier und gut beschriebener Auswahl bei Euch im Frühjahr eindecken. 
Freue mich über eine Antwort und lg. Helga


----------

